# Chevy 4500 stalling !



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We have a gas Chevy 4500 that will randomly stall. It can be 2 mins into the trip or 20 mins into the trip. It typically keeps stalling after that. It will fire right back up and drive off. 
We gave it a full tune up. New crank sensor and some other odds and ends. Dealer has it and it didn't stall for them. It also wasn't throwing codes 

HELP please


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Year? Engine?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fuel filter


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

^Agreed that it's fuel supply, but I can't imagine a fuel filter which is THAT severely clogged, and if so, I can't imagine it running at all. I say fuel pump. If it's anything like the fuel pump they use with the 5.3 then it's a common failure.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

What motor? Is it the 8.1?

My C3500HD with an 8.1 was stalling out and sometimes would throw a code and sometimes not. It ended up being the crank sensor.

So, I replaced not only the cam sensor in the front of the motor but the crank sensor at the back of the motor also and it solved the problem.

I know you said you replaced the crank sensor, but are you sure you didn't replace the cam?

If the sensors were replaced correctly, then I vote fuel pump.


Just double checking.




.............


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It is a 2004 with a 8.1 motor. Didn't do the crank sensor. But did do the fuel filters. My mechanic is at a loss. He doesn't want to keep throwing parts at it but he said it was either fuel delivery or computer. 
We already replaced a $4000 computer on our other 4500 so I'm hoping not on this one.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Superior L & L;1529310 said:


> It is a 2004 with a 8.1 motor. Didn't do the crank sensor. But did do the fuel filters. My mechanic is at a loss. He doesn't want to keep throwing parts at it but he said it was either fuel delivery or computer.
> We already replaced a $4000 computer on our other 4500 so I'm hoping not on this one.


Do the crank sensor, almost guarantee that's the issue. I think there was even a recall at one time for the crank sensor in the 8.1.

It's a pain in the butt to get out also, at least on my truck with the standard truck cab and lack of room between the firewall and engine block.. Took almost 2 hours and a special tool I made to get the o-ring to release. Then two minutes to put the new one in.

I got an AC delco replacement off of Amazon for a fraction of getting it at the dealer. Even if you have your mechanic do it, it's still not an expensive try to get it fixed over the cost of replacing a computer.

I hope you've got a little more room on your 4500 to get it out.

EDIT: When my symptom would arise in my truck, it would either stall out at a stop or go into a limp mode without throwing a code. All I usually had to do was turn the truck off and back on and it would be fine for a while.

.......................


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I miss spoke. We have already done the crank sensor, but not the cam sensor.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Superior L & L;1529372 said:


> I miss spoke. We have already done the crank sensor, but not the cam sensor.


Doh!

Do the cam and see if that helps, but otherwise I would think you've got some other problem going on.

...............


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Still at a loss. Replace everything everyone suggested. Still stalls


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Can it be anything to do with the wiring/electronics for the fuel pump?



......................


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It wasn't throwing any codes or the CEL isn't on?? Big difference, I guarantee there are codes in everyones trucks. Someone said something about a recall on the crank sensor, pretty sure it was for 01' What are you reading codes with?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

What will useful is check fuel pressure while driving 

Isn't it coil pack on each spark plug?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I know this might sound stupid and I'm sure it has been checked but, here goes anyway. Have you checked the battery terminals to make sure they are tight, or the cables for wear or corrosion?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It was at the dealer and it had no relavent codes. 
We put a fuel pressure gauge on it and just before it would stall it would drop to less than 15 psi. It did this a few times so we replaced the fuel pump and it worked for a week then went back to stalling.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Did you replace the fuel pump with an aftermarket unit or an AC Delco replacement? If aftermarket I would not be the least bit surprised to find out that a new pump failed shortly after installation.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Last time it happened half way though the night plowing it lost all power. Battery gauge was jumping from zero to 18 volts then acted like battery's were dead. This was after a hour of plowing. We jump started it and it worked fine for half hour then started stalling again. We took both battery's out and had them checked at the auto parts store and they tested good.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Superior L & L;1562152 said:


> Last time it happened half way though the night plowing it lost all power. Battery gauge was jumping from zero to 18 volts then acted like battery's were dead. This was after a hour of plowing. We jump started it and it worked fine for half hour then started stalling again. We took both battery's out and had them checked at the auto parts store and they tested good.


How about the battery ground?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

When we reinstalled the battery's I did notice one of the negative cable eyelets was loose. I put that on better, it hasn't stalled since but I've only ran it back over to the dealer.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

theholycow;1562151 said:


> Did you replace the fuel pump with an aftermarket unit or an AC Delco replacement? If aftermarket I would not be the least bit surprised to find out that a new pump failed shortly after installation.


I'm 90% sure it's a delco replacement. Our local parts store is ac delco and I get most everything there


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

You might check the fuel pump relay or the wiring to it, then.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wasn't there some wiring issues with these things under the step, passenger side I believe? Corroded out and caused issues like this? 

I'm trying to remember exactly what it was. PM GMC Driver, he's the one that had the problem that I'm thinking of.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Superior L & L;1562156 said:


> When we reinstalled the battery's I did notice one of the negative cable eyelets was loose. I put that on better, it hasn't stalled since but I've only ran it back over to the dealer.


The reason I'm asking is we had a problem with one of the terminals being striped inside the battery and the truck would run fine and then shut off or would run fine then be turned off and would not restart. The cables looked fine but some corrosion and intermitten contact was causing the problem, basically it would work loose again when we had just tightened it. Anyway if it's not throwing codes I would think it's something with the battery connection.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I will for sure try the battery terminals. I'll try anything at this point. Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Superior L & L;1562254 said:


> I will for sure try the battery terminals. I'll try anything at this point. Thanks


Hope you figure it out, nothing worse than chasing unknown problem.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

if you think its a bad fuel pump check your ground. not only the frame but the one under hood. check loose connection any + or - . take a deep breath , stand back, and review. 

That is what my boss and our whole company goes by.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Also I'm not the only one in the company who post. Mostly this time of year us guy's in service do the posting. but first with premission. one guy got fired cause he was detailing how we build some units we uses. For dif ferent operations. but i can't explain. Ask us anything and we can p[oint you in the right direction or help you personally


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Loose battery cables should throw a bunch of low circuit voltage codes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1562587 said:


> Loose battery cables should throw a bunch of low circuit voltage codes


On my 2001 Chevy 3500 Dump with the 8.1L it did not. Don't know if it should have, but it didn't.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

On our 5500 it was the isolator that was the culprit. Down on the right side, below the passenger door, behind the step. Fantastic location for it, where all the road grime splahes up off the tire.

Weeventually eliminated it after all too many hassles (got the green light to get rid of it - was told it wasn't necessary). Never give us a problem after that - that was about 4 years ago. Ours is a Duramax.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

GMC Driver;1562936 said:


> On our 5500 it was the isolator that was the culprit. Down on the right side, below the passenger door, behind the step. Fantastic location for it, where all the road grime splahes up off the tire.
> 
> Weeventually eliminated it after all too many hassles (got the green light to get rid of it - was told it wasn't necessary). Never give us a problem after that - that was about 4 years ago. Ours is a Duramax.


Good thing Louisville's don't have those. Thumbs Up


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you ever find the problem? Im in the same boat right now


----------

